# F@H Millionaires Club



## BUCK NASTY (Dec 4, 2009)

*F@H Millionaires Club*

*Join me in congratulating the dedicated members of the F@H team that have attained Millionaire status:*



Buck_Nasty| 32 Million
Bogmali | 14 Million
Oily_17 | 7 Million
newtekie1 | 7 Million
mx500torid | 7 Million
El_Fiendo | 7 Million
mike047 | 6 Million
msgclb | 6 Million
mmaakk | 6 Million
DanMiner | 6 Million
Beertintedgoggles | 5 Million
dank1983man420 | 5 Million
Steevo1 | 3 Million
Kursah | 3 Million
hertz9753 | 3 Million
Dadi_oh | 3 Million
Dustyshiv | 2 Million
rangerone766 | 2 Million
CamelJock | 2 Million
Birdman86 | 2 Million
dhoshaw | 2 Million
sneekypeet | 2 Million
stanhemi | 1 million
thebluebumblebee | 1 Million
Jizzler | 1 million
theonedub | 1 Million
thoughtdisorder | 1 Million
p_o_s_pc | 1 Million
123bob | 1 Million
Solaris17 | 1 Million
blackdemon | 1 Million

*We want to see every team member on this list, so keep folding boy's!!!*


----------



## bogmali (Dec 4, 2009)

Wow, look at the "Six Million Dollar Men" Club


----------



## stanhemi (Dec 4, 2009)

I should be back after Christmas with more power than before


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Dec 4, 2009)

I'm on the list! lol


stanhemi said:


> I should be back after Christmas with more power than before



what you have in mind?
i hope i can say the same but doesn't look like it


----------



## stanhemi (Dec 4, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> I'm on the list! lol
> 
> 
> what you have in mind?
> i hope i can say the same but doesn't look like it



3x 9800gtx+ (friend upgrade to 3 x gtx275 mid/end december so i can have the card maybe for chrismas)
1x 9800gt  (rma stil waiting)
1x gtx260


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Dec 4, 2009)

stanhemi said:


> 3x 9800gtx+ (friend upgrade to 3 x gtx275 mid/end december so i can have the card maybe for chrismas)
> 1x 9800gt  (rma stil waiting)
> 1x gtx260



there goes my rank unless i can upgrade too but that should make a nice addition


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Dec 4, 2009)

stanhemi said:


> 3x 9800gtx+ (friend upgrade to 3 x gtx275 mid/end december so i can have the card maybe for chrismas)
> 1x 9800gt  (rma stil waiting)
> 1x gtx260


Those cards will net you approx 34K+ ppd. I am looking forward to seeing you back among the daily ranks.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Dec 4, 2009)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Those cards will net you approx 34K+ ppd. I am looking forward to seeing you back among the daily ranks.



if thats the case all i would have to do is take my 8800GTS(96sp)and replace it with a GTX260 and put the 8800GTS in my dads rig(i'm out of slots in my rigs) and i should keep right up


----------



## stanhemi (Dec 4, 2009)

I paid off my bankruptcy last month and I returned to work last Monday.Now all these shit is behind me everything should go for the best after christmas


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 4, 2009)

Hopefully I'll be able to obtain this prestigious rank at some point, but at my current rate it'll be 6 months.  Sounds like time for an upgrade.

Good idea Buck!


----------



## TeXBill (Dec 4, 2009)

I'm getting there slowly but doing it. Only been folding for TPU for maybe 6 weeks now. I will make it on the list in a couple of months.

Who makes the folding badges?


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Dec 4, 2009)

TeXBill said:


> I'm getting there slowly but doing it. Only been folding for TPU for maybe 6 weeks now. I will make it on the list in a couple of months.
> 
> Who makes the folding badges?



http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=105073


----------



## NastyHabits (Dec 4, 2009)

BUCK NASTY said:


> *We want to see every team member on this list, so keep folding boy's!!!*



I'll be getting there bye and bye.  I also have my double-secret plans for an assault on daily pie.  Farm expansion is coming.   More acres, more tractors (ok, maybe a mule or two).


----------



## Steevo (Dec 4, 2009)

I prefer the jackass approach myself.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Dec 11, 2009)

Updated!!!


----------

